# New one....Expensive woods



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

The barrel is turned from Amboyna Burl. The insert is cross-cut, stabilized, spalted, maple.
I added two bands of turquoise Inlace for an extra bit of color. The call is finished inside and out.


































I'd send it to you for $40 and I'll even pay the shipping. Anybody interested?

Thanks for looking, folks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one neat call, I like the turquoise.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Wow! Thats a real beauty.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very distinct. Love it. Wish I had the money.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice call weasel, the turquois really set it apart.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sold


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. It sold shortly after posting it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That turquoise really makes it unique! I had an old turquoise ring that belonged to my dad. The thing flew off my finger and was lost just a few months after he passed. Really bummed me out. Since then i've always liked the turquoise stuff.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic looking call!


----------

